
Shadow banned by fingerprint? - justintestin
My old account &quot;get&quot; is shadow banned. I have no idea why. So I tried to make a new one &quot;GetMeAway&quot;. I used a new IP and deleted cookies. Yet the new one was immediately shadowbanned too. Does HN use fingerprinting for this? Writing this via a proxy and a VM.
======
detaro
HN is unlikely to tell you how their anti-abuse system works, but you can
always e-mail the mods and ask them to unban your old account.

~~~
get
Maybe your are right and it's something they don't talk about. But maybe we,
the users, can have a discussion about it.

I mailed them the last time I posted something. They unblocked the post then.
But it feels a bit cumbersome to go that route every time.

